# K3bsetup still doesn't let User work with CDRW

## Decibels

Has anyone else had problems with K3B and Users.

Thing works fine with Gcombust, but even though setup K3B, when

go to User it says:

cdrdao (not found)

cdrecord (not found)

They are there during setup, but when go to User I get this. And they are

there.

I have other problems with K3B also, but it isn't going to do anything without one of those two. 

Let it setup all the permissions and such and setup seems to go with a glitch.

I guess I'll have to stick with GCombust.

K3B-0.7.5

Have emerged it and remerged it also.

----------

## orb9

Check what 

```
ls -l `which cdrdao`
```

```
ls -l `which cdrecord`
```

tells you.

If both belong to group root then this is your problem.

I had the same problem (found during setup, not found with user) and changed the group of both to be the one i'm in:

```

-rws--x---    1 root     visualis   531748 Jan 30 14:48 /usr/bin/cdrdao

-rws--x---    1 root     visualis   295360 Jan 30 15:20 /usr/bin/cdrecord

```

visualis is the group i'm in. It's not standard, i'm at work, so the users group should do it for you.

```
chgrp users `which cdrdao`

chgrp users `which cdrecord`

```

should help.

----------

## pascall

One solution is to create a 'cdrw' group, and add yourself to this group. Then you just have, as root, to 

```
chgrp cdrw /usr/bin/cdrdao
```

and 

```
chgrp cdrw /usr/bin/cdrecord
```

Don t forget to check if group cdrw has exec permissions on thos two executables. If not, 

```
chmod 750 /usr/bin/cdrdao
```

 and 

```
chmod 750 /usr/bin/cdrecord
```

----------

## Decibels

K3B was suppose to take care of that I let it. I just checked:

 *Quote:*   

> ls -l `which cdrdao`
> 
> -rws--x---    1 root     cdrecording   490824 Jan 28 09:43 /usr/bin/cdrdao
> 
> ls -l `which cdrecord`
> ...

 

Then I checked with KUser and there is a cdrecording group and I am part of that group, also part of cdrw group.

I could change it to cdrw and see what happens. Well that didn't work. Same results.

Here is the weird one: I just changed owner to me on both and now it works for User.  It isn't suppose to work that way, 

it should work the other ways. I am in both groups.

Checking k3b  *Quote:*   

> ls -l /usr/bin/k3b
> 
> -rwxr-xr-x    1 root     root      1796628 Jan 28 17:49 /usr/bin/k3b

 

Which looks normal. Don't know?

----------

## orb9

Hmm, i reproduced this behaviour on a different machine. After emerging k3b, no go as user. 

I have no solution yet, but that's what i found.

As root:

```
nietzsche root # which cdrdao

/usr/bin/cdrdao
```

As user (peter is member of group recording):

```
peter@nietzsche peter $ which cdrdao

which: no cdrdao in (/usr/kde/3.1/bin:/usr/bin/wrappers:/bin:/usr/bin:/usr/kde/3/bin:/opt...

```

But if i do:

```
peter@nietzsche peter $ newgrp - cdrecording

peter@nietzsche peter $ which cdrdao

/usr/bin/cdrdao

```

Checked the man page of newgrp, but didn't figure out what's wrong here  

 :Sad:   Can anybody tell me how to query my current group id ? 

And, is there a difference between my primary group and others i belong to ?

----------

## Decibels

```
id --help
```

```
  -a              ignore, for compatibility with other versions

  -g, --group     print only the effective group ID

  -G, --groups    print all group IDs

  -n, --name      print a name instead of a number, for -ugG

  -r, --real      print the real ID instead of the effective ID, with -ugG

  -u, --user      print only the effective user ID

      --help     display this help and exit

      --version  output version information and exit
```

Do a "id -gn username" and it will print your primary group name only.

----------

## Decibels

Well, I found out something else interesting. Orb9 mentioned primary group, so I tested it out. If I change the group on cdrecord and cdrdao to 'users' then it works (ie.  See's cdrecord and cdrdao in K3B when User).

I added cdrecording to users group, can't get it to take right now, but going to reboot and see. Also couldn't do it with KUser, had to manually add it to 'users' in the /etc/groups file.

**Later

For some weird reason, 'games' is in 'users' group, but can't add 'cdrecording' . It is there but doesn't take.

But I did find a fix. When Setting up K3B, don't use the default "cdrecording" group. Use "users".

It works then. Going to file a bug report.

----------

## Fence36

 *Quote:*   

> Check what
> 
> Code:
> 
> ls -l `which cdrdao`
> ...

 

this helped me.

----------

